# ماذا تعرف عن الجيرسكوب ؟



## م المصري (21 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​ 
الجيروسكوب جهاز الأفق الاصطناعي​ 
artificial horizon​ 

مؤشر الوضعية هو الأداة المهمة في تحديد وضع الطائرة
خلال الطيران المستقيم وعمليتي الاقلاع والهبوط ، يتعين على الطيار ان تكون لديه صورة واضحة حول وضعية الطائرة ، سواء كان ذلك في حالة التسلق أو الميلان أو اثناء الطيران المستقيم أو الانزلاق . ولتحقيق ذلك يتعين على الطيار الاستعانة بخط الأفق في معرفة هذه الوضعية .​ 
هناك قوى أربع تؤثر بشكل مباشر على الطائرة اثناء طيرانها ، وهي :​ 
1- الشد : وتتم عملية الشد الى الأمام بواسطة المحرك .​ 
2- المقاومة : وهي عملية رد الفعل الناشيء عن عملية الشد إلى الأمام ، ومقاومة الهواء لجسم الطائرة .​ 
3- الرفع : ويحدث حين اندفاع الجناح في الهواء .​ 
4- الجاذبية أو الوزن : كلنا يعلم ما للجاذبية من دور في سقوط الأشياء إلى الأسفل إضافة الى ما لوزن الطائرة من تأثير ايضا ، لذلك فمن الطبيعي ان هذا العامل الرابع هو عكس لعملية الرفع ، كما أنه كلما زاد وزن الطائرة كلما كانت الحاجة اكبر الى شد أقوى لينتج الرفع المطلوب .​ 
نستنتج من كل ذلك ، انه في حالة الطيران المستوي نجد أن الشد يساوي المقاومة ، والرفع يساوي الوزن ، ولضمان اداء عمليات الاقلاع والهبوط والطيران المستوي والميلان والانزلاق ، يستعين الطيار نهارا بخط الأفق في تحديد وضعية الطائرة ، اما إذا اختلف الأمر وكان الطيران ليلا وخصوصا في الليالي الحالكة ، فإنه لا يمكن للطيار في هذه الحالة من تحديد وضعية الطائرة بشكل دقيق .​ 

الأفق الصناعي " الاصطناعي "​ 

artificial horizon​ 

لمعالجة نقص الرؤية ليلا فقد ظهر جهاز يقوم بمساعدة الطيار في معرفة وضعية الطائرة خلال حالات طيرانها المختلف وبشكل دقيق ، ليمثل للطيار أفقأ صناعيا من خلال لوحة العرض يطابق تماما الأفق الطبيعي .
ولا يقتصر استعمال هذا الجهاز في الطائرات فقط ، بل استعمل في المركبات الفضائية المأهولة وغير المأهولة . وتعتمد وسيلة عمل هذا الجهاز على الطريقة المعروفة بالجيروسكوب .​ 
ان أهم أداة جيرو تستخدم لتحديد وضع الطيران هي مؤشر الوضعية ، الذي يوجد في أهم موقع أمام الطيار مباشرة ، حيث يظهر له العلاقة بين وضع الجناح ومقدمة الطائرة بالنسبة لخط أفق الأرض .​ 
هذا العنصر الحساس في مؤشر الوضعية يتألف من دولاب جيرونحاسي يدور بسرعة حوالى 15ألف دورة في الدقيقة عندما يكون في حالة العمل ، ومن خلال سلسلة من المحاور الارتكازية والحلقات ذات المحورين ، يحافظ الجيرو الذي يلف ذاتيا على موضعه في الفضاء، بينما تتحرك علبة الجهاز المربوطة الى لوحة العرض مع الطائرة .
عندما تنعطف الطائرة يظهر هذا واضحا على مؤشر الوضعية من خلال إظهار العلاقة بين أجنحة الطائرة وأفق الارض . ويشير الدليل الصغير الواقع في أعلى القرص المدرج الداخلي للجهاز الى زاوية الانعطاف .​ 
وفي حال هبوط مقدمة الطائرة ، يتحرك وجه الطائرة الصغيرة المرسوم على القرص الداخلي تحت خط الأفق ، أي انه عندما تكون الطائرة الصغيرة تحت خط الأفق فإن هذا يعني ان الطائرة تهبط . وبالمقابل عندما تكون الطائرة الصغيرة فوق خط الأفق فهذا يعني ان الطائرة ترتفع .​ 
ويشير هذا الجهاز أيضا الى الانعطاف والارتفاع في نفس الوقت . فعندما تكون الطائرة منعطفة الى اليسار، فإننا نشاهد الجناح الأيسر يقع تحت خط الأفق كما يقع مركز الطائرة الصغيرة فوق الخط ، اما اذا كان مركز الطائرة الصغيرة أسفل الخط فهذا يعني هبوطا مع انعطاف الى اليسار.​ 
يتمتع الجهاز بحرية دوران في حدود 360 درجة ، مع ارتفاع وهبوط للمقدمة والمؤخرة حتى 85 درجة . وعندما تزيد الدرجة عن 85 ، يقوم الجيرو بالقفز واستعادة التوازن . وهو يشير دائما الى العلاقة الصحيحة بين الطائرة والأفق .​ 
كانت أجهزة الجيرو القديمة تنقلب عندما تزداد عن 100 درجة في الانعطاف أو 70 درجة ارتفاع أو انخفاض ، وعندما يحدث ذلك ، كان خط الأفق يتحرك في وضع غير نظامي الى ، اليمين أو الى اليسار من وجه الجهاز وتقوم " آلية اعتدال " ذاتية بمواجهة نزعة الجيرو الى الحركة البدارية (رسم شكل مخروطي حول المحور العمودي) فتحافظ على الجيرو على وضعية عمودية في جميع الاحوال ، أي ان لجهاز يؤدي دور البندول ولكن مع فارق أساسي هو أنه لا يتحرك مع تغيير وضعية الطائرة .​ 
يعمل الجهاز المذكور بواسطة ضخ الهواء الى داخل علبة الجهاز، مما يسمح بدوران الدوارات بسرعة كبيرة ، كما يوجد بالمقابل فتحات سمح بخروج الهواء من الغرفة .
ويؤدي نقص الضغط في الارتفاعات العالية الى انخفاض سرعة الدوار التي تؤثر بدورها على استقرار الجيروسكوب ، ويعتبر هذا عيبا من العيوب الرئيسية للجهاز .​ 
ولكي يتم التغلب على هذا العيب وللحصول على جهاز ذي اداء متقدم ، صمم جهاز جيروسكوبي يعمل على التيار الكهربائي للطائرة .​ 

الأفق الجيروسكوبي الكهربائي​ 

يصنع هذا الجهاز من نفس العناصر الأساسية للجيروسكوب الهوائي ، باستثناء ان الجيروسكوب العمودي هو محرك ذو قفص سنجابي ( مؤلف من دوارة وعضو ساكن ) .
ان احد المتطلبات الهامة لأي جيروسكوب هو تركيز كتلة الدوار أقرب ما يمكن الى الحافة مما يسبب قدرا أقص من القصور الذاتي . ولا يشكل هذا اية صعوبة عندما يتعلق الأمر بدوارات معدنية مجسمة ، ولكن عند استخدام المحركات الكهربائية في الجيروسكوب يجب القيام ببعض التغييرات في التصميم الأساسي لكي نصل الى النتيجة المطلوبة . ففي المحرك الحثي Induction Motor يوجد دوار يتحرك داخل العضو الساكن ، ولكن لكي يصنع دوار صغير لدرجة تمكننا من إدخاله في الفراغ المتوفر، يعني ان كتلة الدوار والقصور الذاتي سيكونان صغيرين جدا . ولكن إذا صممنا الدوارة ومحاملها بشكل يجعلها تدور خارج العضو الساكن نتمكن من ابعاد كتلة الدوار عن المركز ، بحيث نزيد شعاع الجيرو والقصور الذاتي . وهذا الاسلوب لا يستخدم فقط في (الأفق الصناعي) بل في جميع الاجهزة والأنظمة التي تستلزم جيروسكوب كهربائي .​ 
عندما يمرر التيار الكهربائي يتشكل حقل مغناطيسي يتحرك دائريا في العضو الساكن في الجيروسكوب ، ويقطع القضبان التي تشكل قفص السنجاب في الدوار مما يخلق تيارا في داخله . هذا التيار الكهربائي ينتج حقولا مغناطيسية حول القضبان التى تتفاعل مع الحقل المتحرك دائريا للعضو الساكن ، وتسبب تحرك الدوار بسرعة 20 ألف الى 23 ألف دورة في الدقيقة . وتحسبا لأي طاريء ، تم وضع مؤشر يبين أي انقطاع في التيار الكهربائي .​ 

أنظمة نصب الأفق الصناعي​ 

ان الجيروسكوب العمودي للأفق الصناعي يمكن أن ينجرف نتيجة احتكاك الاتجاه الزاوي، أو دوران الأرض وحركة الطائرة حول سطح الأرض ، اذا يجب تأمين أداة لضبط النصب والمحافظة على الدوارة في الوضعية العمودية .
والأنظمة المستعملة تعتمد على تصميم خاص للأفق الصناعي ، ولكنها جميعا من النوع المدرك للجاذبية ، وتقع في فئتين اساسيتين ميكانيكية أو كهربائية .
ان جهاز مبين الوضعية ( جهاز الأفق الصناعي ) من الاجهزة الهامة التي لا يستغني عنها الطيار وتعزز ثقته بنفسه ، إضافة الى معرفته الدائمة والمستمرة لوضعية الطائرة التي يقودها .​ 
مجلة الطيران والفضاء​ 








.... م ن ق و ل 

​


----------



## اكرم تويج (24 يناير 2008)

شكرا لمجهودك القيم


----------



## ابومحمد كمال (15 مارس 2008)

مشكور جدا على المعلومات الطيبة 

هل عندك فكرة عن صناعة الجيروسكوب أخي؟؟؟


----------



## دريد نزار محمود (16 مارس 2008)

مشكور جدا على المعلومات الطيبة


----------



## المهندس كلكامش (17 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## الطيار الليبي (2 أبريل 2008)

مشكور على المعلومات الطيبة جزاك الله الف خير


----------

